# MK3 TTRS -> MY18



## Vassilis (Mar 20, 2007)

Heya everyone,

Artur Deponte, the head of interior design at Audi, has just announced that the new TTRS won't be out for 3 years, meaning it should be a model year 2018 if everything goes well :/ He also confirmed that it will use the 5 cylinder engine, and that it will be lighter and more powerful than the actual TTRS Plus engine.

article in french: http://www.caradisiac.com/L-Audi-TT-RS- ... -97331.htm


----------



## Bouncedout (Jun 2, 2013)

That would fit in nicely with my change of car


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

That long really?

In the Mk 2 range the RS came along a little under 3 years from Mk2 launch.

The "disguised" RS3 is testing in plain view at a well-known Karussell and you can't disguise that engine note with some squiggly sticky-backed plastic.







phope said:


> . . . and then wait and see what the inevitable facelift in 3-4 years brings by way of a TTRS, as I do miss my 5 cylinder


I tend to think it will be along before you're ready.  Possibly.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

I can't wait that long lol


----------



## Skyhawk (Apr 26, 2014)

I have a 2014 TT RS coupe so I think I can wait 3 years. I would probably wait a year longer to make sure there are no teething problems with a next generation TT RS. A friend told me not to leave it too late as the 1st generation TT RS could depreciate heavily in value. Anyone have a view on this?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Skyhawk said:


> I have a 2014 TT RS coupe so I think I can wait 3 years. I would probably wait a year longer to make sure there are no teething problems with a next generation TT RS. A friend told me not to leave it too late as the 1st generation TT RS could depreciate heavily in value. Anyone have a view on this?


Er, would imagine current RSs will have depreciated a fair bit by the time the new one arrives, as most will be 3 years old and needing MOTs.

Way the Mk3s are costing would expect the new RS to be £55k or so, if decent spec, so imagine by mid to end of 2017 (if OP is right on release date) there will be plenty of other new cars to try out.

Just enjoy what you have.


----------



## Skyhawk (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks. You are right. There will be a lot out there by then. Getting the most out of my RS till then!


----------

